

Blast from the past: Hacker Test. Score? - solarmist
http://www.hungry.com/~jamie/hacker-test.html

======
dantheman
I remember seeing questions like this, and not even being able to imagine that
amount of data.

0210 Do you use more than 16 megabytes of disk space?

0211 ... 256 megabytes?

0212 ... 1 gigabyte?

0213 ... 16 gigabytes?

0214 ... 256 gigabytes?

0215 ... 1 terabyte?

------
hammock
Just in case, do not image search "naked floppy" if you are unsure of what
that is in reference to the question "Have you ever booted a naked floppy"

~~~
solarmist
ROFL! That just made my day!

~~~
solarmist
Hehe, sorry. Flashback to when I was 12 and found this test the first time. :P

------
jensnockert
Most of it works out alright (I got 263), but some of them are much easier to
get today than in the olden days (More megabytes than megabucks, 1TB of
diskspace, T1 or faster connection, etc.) and some much harder (Read all the
newsgroups, Jensen's device, anything with punchcards etc.)

~~~
ctdonath
The first week I used usenet, I did in fact read every post on every
discussion. Stunning to see the subsequent growth.

------
hammock
It's amazing that 50% of this is still relevant (it's from 22 years ago)

------
pluies
I scored 85, I'm ashamed :/

The test is brilliant though!

------
hippich
Too many checkboxes...

var
c=document.getElementsByTagName("input");for(i=0;i<c.length;i++){c[i].checked=true;}document.forms[0].submit()

~~~
palish
foreach( c in doc.getByTag("input") ) { c.checked = (rand()%3 == 0); }

------
solarmist
Any one know what they mean by "Ever change the value of 4?"

I took it to mean, mess with people by remapping keys or using base 3 or
something in the program, but I've always tried to find a more "real"
solution, but being a binary system I can't think how it would be possible 100
is 100 is 100.

~~~
kabdib
You can change the value of any constant in FORTH, using something like:

: 4 9 ;

... whereupon '4' will push the value '9' on the stack instead.

FORTH is an interesting language that I would recommend everyone learn, and
that I would never use in any production system. (Yes, I know about Open
Boot).

~~~
technomancy
Does this count? (Ruby FWIW)

class Fixnum; def ==(o); true end end; 4 == 5 # => true

------
crcastle
0x78

I didn't know what a lot of that meant. I'd be curious to see how scores and
age relate. For example, in the list of programming languages I know, I didn't
check a single box. But in the question above that asked how many programming
languages I know, I answered "more than 4"!

------
solarmist
I got 146. Not bad, but I used to score higher... Not sure if that's a good
thing or a bad thing!?...

~~~
solarmist
0x92 if you wanna do it in hex.

------
ctdonath
212\. Got a little creative with some answers to balance out technically
yes/no responses, and a few "was there when it happened"s.

------
ColinWright
Hmm, 0xF6. Officially declared a hacker.

------
HedgeMage
227 Here

Though there's just something wrong with a "hacker test" that starts counting
at 1 instead of 0.

------
kabdib
283\. And I remember Bandy-Grams (Hi, Andy!).

------
cosgroveb
0x57. Ouch. Operator.

